# air fan



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

i have a 1998 model maxima, and the fan only works on hi speed.i have checked the fuses,ok, i was wondering is there a relay or something that controls the fan? is the switch bad?
thanks wayne


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

The fan is controlled by the pcm, so there is no switch. what u can check is the coolant temperature sensor. The Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) sensor resistance changes in response to engine coolant temperature. The sensor resistance decreases as coolant temperature increases. This provides a reference signal, which indicates engine coolant temperature, to the ECM. check the link below to do that process.
http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/4e/ba/0900823d801f4eba.jsp


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

He wasn't talking about the radiator fans, he was talking about the A/C blower motor.

There is a part called the blower resistor that's on the side of the air box next to the blower motor. it's just under/behind the glove box.. 
I'm 95% sure that's your culprit. they have a tendency to go out after several years, and when they do, the fan will only work on high.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> He wasn't talking about the radiator fans, he was talking about the A/C blower motor.
> 
> There is a part called the blower resistor that's on the side of the air box next to the blower motor. it's just under/behind the glove box..
> I'm 95% sure that's your culprit. they have a tendency to go out after several years, and when they do, the fan will only work on high.


Damn man, thx for correcting me, i didnt pay attention to the question...i must have been real sleepy, i did it around 2 am.


----------



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

*thanks on a.c. fan*

thanks guys on the a.c. fan blower.i'm sorry i didn't make myself more clear. i will go check it out right now. 
again ...thanks


----------



## wglover (Oct 24, 2005)

wayne buss said:


> thanks guys on the a.c. fan blower.i'm sorry i didn't make myself more clear. i will go check it out right now.
> again ...thanks


Hey, did that work for you? I got the same problem. If it did I am going to check it out tomorrow. One question. what does the piece look like? Color or shape. and was yours behind the glove box as stated by Matt?


----------



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

*it worked!!!*



wglover said:


> Hey, did that work for you? I got the same problem. If it did I am going to check it out tomorrow. One question. what does the piece look like? Color or shape. and was yours behind the glove box as stated by Matt?


 yes it worked. matt was right on. the piece isdirectly under the glove box, and is on a 4 prong connection with 2 screws holding it on.
thanks matt, you were 100% right. wayne


----------



## 2dollar (May 5, 2006)

I have a 95 with same problem do you have a part # on this thing ?


----------



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

2dollar said:


> I have a 95 with same problem do you have a part # on this thing ?


 i'm sorry, but i threw the bag it came in away. cost about 48.00 and any nissan dealer should have them. and they are located just under ths glove box, and slip into the a.c. duct
thanks..... wayne


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC if you're handy with a soldering iron you can also repair it yourself, but I could be mistaken.


----------

